# firefly patch itunes 10.5



## digrouz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello,

I'm building my home server using freebsd FreeBSD but I have a problem with firefly and itunes 10.5. It seems that a patch exists somewhere but how to get it and how to apply it? Something about this issue: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3372281?start=75&tstart=0


----------



## digrouz (Dec 15, 2011)

Nobody? 

Is there another media server compatible with itunes?


----------



## digrouz (Dec 16, 2011)

I found a patch on the Apple forum that fixed my issue:

```
#! /bin/sh /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch-run
## 21_itunes10.5.dpatch by  <deledrius@gmail.com>
##
## All lines beginning with `## DP:' are a description of the patch.
## DP: Add support for msup (dmap.supportsupdate) tag to fix incompatibility with iTunes 10.5

@DPATCH@
--- mt-daapd-0.9~r1696.dfsg.orig/src/plugins/out-daap.c   2007-10-13 15:10:06.000000000 -0700
+++ mt-daapd-0.9~r1696.dfsg/src/plugins/out-daap.c        2011-10-16 18:08:53.207764000 -0700
@@ -1392,11 +1393,9 @@

     size = sizeof(servername);
     pi_server_name(servername,&size);
-    //    supports_update = conf_get_int("daap","supports_update",1);
+    supports_update = pi_conf_get_int("daap","supports_update",1);

     actual_length=139 + (int) strlen(servername);
-    if(!supports_update)
-        actual_length -= 9;

     if(actual_length > sizeof(server_info)) {
         pi_log(E_FATAL,"Server name too long.\n");
@@ -1434,6 +1433,8 @@
     current += dmap_add_int(current,"msdc",1);          /* 12 */

     if(supports_update)
+        current += dmap_add_char(current,"msup",1);         /* 9 */
+    else
         current += dmap_add_char(current,"msup",0);         /* 9 */

     out_daap_output_start(pwsc,ppi,actual_length);
```

How can share this with the people managing the *firefly* port?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 17, 2011)

`$ make -C /usr/ports/audio/firefly maintainer`


----------



## digrouz (Dec 27, 2011)

I contacted the maintainer in charge of firefly and the patch is integrated within the port tree today!


----------

